# Quem tem boca vai a Roma



## quasiluso

Olá gente,

que quer dizer exactamente esta expressao Quem tem boca vai a Roma ?

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Que você não precisa de conhecer tudo, por exemplo, como chegar a um determinado endereço, se você pode perguntar. Perguntando você tem todas as orientações necessárias para não ficar perdido. Perguntando você pode chegar a Roma.


----------



## IsaC

É um provérbio e como todos os provérbios tem também uma lição. Além do significado que a Vanda disse quer também dizer que quando se é desenrascado consegue-se alcançar os objectivos, isto é, que temos que ser práticos e lutar pelas coisas e assim vamos sempre consegui-las.


----------



## rapunzabatera

O correto seria "Quem tem boca VAIA Roma"... Do verbo vaiar!!!

Na época de Roma, todos os que queriam demonstrar descontentamento com o governo romano só podiam VAIAR...


Ou seja... Quem não gosta, arruma um jeito de mostrar que não gostou... Essa é a verdadeira resposta desse ditado...


----------



## Katuka

rapunzabatera said:


> O correto seria "Quem tem boca VAIA Roma"... Do verbo vaiar!!!
> 
> Na época de Roma, todos os que queriam demonstrar descontentamento com o governo romano só podiam VAIAR...
> 
> 
> Ou seja... Quem não gosta, arruma um jeito de mostrar que não gostou... Essa é a verdadeira resposta desse ditado...


 

Olá, Rapunzabatera.

Em que se fundamenta a sua afirmação?
O mesmo ditado em espanhol é "Preguntando se llega a Roma"


----------



## Frajola

Katuka said:


> Olá, Rapunzabatera.
> 
> Em que se fundamenta a sua afirmação?
> O mesmo ditado em espanhol é "Preguntando se llega a Roma"


 
I am with you on this one, Katuka!

Here is ciberdúvidas' take on that proverb.

I have always taken this proverb to translate the magnitude of the reach that the Roman Empire had across Europe. 

Having controlled most of Europe, the Empire tried to force the peoples under its regime to speak the language of Rome. Hence, virtually anyone who had the capability to speak would have been able to reach Rome merely by asking for directions -- so widespread was their language.


----------



## Vanda

Anyway, we are not going to discuss the saying origin and its eventually change to what it looks like nowadays but the usage/meaning of it.


----------



## Frajola

> Anyway, we are not going to discuss the saying origin and its eventually change to what it looks like nowadays but the usage/meaning of it. __


 
_In defense_: learning where idioms come from may turn out to be an important mnemonic device in learning how to use them. At least in my experience. That's what I had in mind when I offered my tentative account.


----------



## rapunzabatera

Katuka said:


> Olá, Rapunzabatera.
> 
> Em que se fundamenta a sua afirmação?
> O mesmo ditado em espanhol é "Preguntando se llega a Roma"




Espanhol de onde??

Se for de um país sul-americano, isso se baseou no erro da lingua portuguesa


----------



## Outsider

rapunzabatera said:


> Espanhol de onde??


Veja aqui.


----------



## Katuka

Frajola said:


> I am with you on this one, Katuka!
> 
> Here is ciberdúvidas' take on that proverb.
> 
> I have always taken this proverb to translate the magnitude of the reach that the Roman Empire had across Europe.
> 
> Having controlled most of Europe, the Empire tried to force the peoples under its regime to speak the language of Rome. Hence, virtually anyone who had the capability to speak would have been able to reach Rome merely by asking for directions -- so widespread was their language.


 
I didn't know this link, thanks for show me that!

Katty


----------



## Waldoli

É original e criativa explicação de rapunza..., mas não verídica, pois sendo Roma o centro do mundo (em um período histórico), todos podiam chagar a ela perguntando aqui e ali até chegar. É também conhecida a expressão "todos os caminhos levam a Roma", devido às muitas estradas que convergiam a ela. Tanto uma expressão quanto a outra dão sentido à grandeza e importântia de Roma.


----------



## patriota

A original e criativa explicação é uma das inúmeras falsas etimologias encontradas na Internet. Leia este artigo muito interessante e previna-se.


----------



## Outsider

Gostei do artigo, obrigado.


----------



## Audie

patriota said:


> A original e criativa explicação é uma das inúmeras falsas etimologias encontradas na Internet. Leia este artigo muito interessante e previna-se.



Atualizando o link acima: http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/05/06/nas-coxas-2/?topo=

E agradecendo muito a todos pelo tópico e pelos links.


----------



## almufadado

O *erro* deve vir perpetuado de respostas como esta :

http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090314211104AA0dkVe

Como não tenho conta no yahoo não posso denunciar nem contrapor ... se alguém tiver que lhe atire "a primeira pedra", por favor ...

Bem sei que isto não é o forum de latim, e cito o texto apenas porque como diz o meu ditado :
"quem tem este link, *vai* lá !" sem querer de forma alguma vaiar-te, ó rapunzabatera apenas informar-te :



> 1179a.* Si fari scimus, bene Romam pergere quimus. *[Emanuel Strauss, Concise Dictionary of European Proverbs 21] Se sabemos falar, facilmente podemos chegar a Roma.
> ■ Quem tem boca, vai a Roma. ●*Si fari scimus, bene Romam tendere quimus.
> *VIDE: ●Homini non muto, nihil impervium.●Ignotum facturus iter, si lingua supersit, solus ad Aurorae pergere regna potest. ●Lingua dux pedis. ●Nil tam difficile est, quin quaerendo investigari possit.


http://www.hkocher.info/minha_pagina/dicionario/s06.htm

Post scriptum :

E por favor* não acredite *na tradução que diz* :  Si fari scimus, bene Romam tendere quimus. -> se faz ski musical, bom romano tem quimicos ! 
*
O trolha, que não tem outro nome, que disse a barbaridade e outras está aqui :*
http://unedflo.blogspot.com/2009/09/prof-pasquale-cipro-neto.html
*


----------



## Nonstar

Pergunta:
Um fogão de seis bocas chega mais rápido a Roma?


----------



## almufadado

Nonstar said:


> Pergunta:
> Um fogão de seis bocas chega mais rápido a Roma?



Depende ! Se o fogão for a "gaz" ou "gás", se for de gás cidade ou de gás de bilha. 

Actualmente, ainda há a considerar se os fogões vitrícos têm boca ou não. 

Em todo o caso, acho que não precisa de indicações para fazer boquinha (ver nº 6) a não ser que com sua pergunta seja de quem está fazendo numero 2 ...


----------



## anaczz

Googlei almufadado e apareceram 5590 resultados. 
almufa, você existe!


*Desculpinha Vanda!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Quem tem boca chega a Roma* (português e galego), _*preguntando se llega a Roma*_ (espanhol), é fraseologia antiga hispânica. Ambas as duas apontam para o valor da comunicação entre as gentes, que pode achanar qualquer problema.


----------



## almufadado

anaczz said:


> Googlei almufadado e apareceram 5590 resultados.
> almufa, você existe!
> 
> 
> *Desculpinha Vanda!



Pois eu Gogglei esta ... "quem tem boca" ... e olhe no que deu 

"Quem tem boca... fala. Quem tem grana é que vai a Roma!"


----------



## XiaoRoel

E também "*quem tem boca, se equivoca*".


----------



## almufadado

XiaoRoel said:


> E também "*quem tem boca, se equivoca*".



Pero non é como di o dito galego _"O falar non ten cancelas_. "


Nem mesmo como dizem alguns ditados transmontanos : 

"Do prato à _boca_, se perde a sopa."

"Ser como o robalo, por causa da _boca_ perdeu o rabo. "

"Uns comem os figos, a outros rebenta-lhes a _boca_."


Ou din os dito galego

"Ó boi que remoa non lle tápe-la _boca_."

É mais como o ditado comum

*Quen non chora non mama. -> Quem não chora não mama.*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Os ditos trasmontanos também correm por cá.


----------

